# Dado Cut, can a Mortise bit do it?



## Bluevyper (May 24, 2020)

Looking to make a couple dado cuts in some plywood, wondering if a mortise bit can do them, the ones without the bearing on top? I don't currently have access to a double flute straight bit that can do 3/4 inch. Thank you.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello N/A and welcome to the forums...

yes a mortise bit will work just fine...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If the dado is going to accept a piece of plywood, you might want to search for "exact width dado jig"


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kp91 said:


> If the dado is going to accept a piece of plywood, you might want to search for "exact width dado jig"


we got that covered...

.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the mortise bit for dados because it cuts a nice, flat bottom. With the jig, I prefer to use a bit that's slightly smaller than the dado and come back for second pass to cut perfect width.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The easy way is with a mortise bit with shaft mounted bearing of the same o d as the bit. Then all you have to do is take a straight edge and line it up with your dado marks. You can still do it with one without a bearing (using a straight edge) but you have to measure the offset between the bit and the edge of the router’s base and move the straight edge over that much. 

As was mentioned, plywood is never exactly the thickness it is sold for. It starts out that way but then gets sanded smooth which leaves it undersize. Your best bet is to use a bit smaller than the ply, for example a 1/2” bit for 3/4 ply, and rout both sides of the channel separately.


----------



## Bluevyper (May 24, 2020)

Thanks for all the responses! I'm very new to routing, but excited to see everything that can be done with it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bluevyper said:


> Thanks for all the responses! I'm very new to routing, but excited to see everything that can be done with it.


 @Bluevyper...
Hey Sig, about your desire to learn... 
Have we got some light reading for you...
As in, we've put some helpful information together * at this here link * to help you get up and running in the world of routers... We hope it to be useful to you... Enjoy...
Do take some time and read the safety PDF's... *PLEASE!!!*
Blood and trips to the ER, we find, are very annoying... Not to mention – expensive...

*DUST COLLECTION*​
There is some information on dust collection w/ your health in mind *at this here link* if it you need it...

*ROUTER TABLES*​there's more here *at this link* on RT's than you'll be able to digest at one sit down (or many)...


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Sig.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums Sig. Remember to post some of your projects. as you make them


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Sig


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, Sig.
Herb


----------

